# Neofinetia falcata Shutennou ‘High Five’ AM/AOS



## Erythrone (Jun 11, 2013)

Neofinetia falcata Shutennou ‘High Five’ AM/AOS


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2013)

Gorgeous plant nicely photographed!

Mine are all in spike now -- I'm glad they are happy.


----------



## abax (Jun 11, 2013)

Lovely blooms and really nice presentation of the flowers. Dot, tell your plants to hurry up!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 12, 2013)

very good display.


----------



## Secundino (Jun 12, 2013)

Gorgeous! A good reason to try them...some day!


----------



## Jaljala (Jun 12, 2013)

Very nice indeed, and the flower count on this spike the highest I've seen!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 12, 2013)

Very nice! Could someone explain to me about the variety names like Shutennou? So it is different from clonal names? What's care like for this species, especially temperature?


----------



## nikv (Jun 12, 2013)

Very nice. I have a Shutennou that is doing quite well on its mount. I hope it blooms soon!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 12, 2013)

Jaljala said:


> Very nice indeed, and the flower count on this spike the highest I've seen!



Same for me... This clone is just incredible!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 12, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Very nice! Could someone explain to me about the variety names like Shutennou? So it is different from clonal names? What's care like for this species, especially temperature?



I think we can say Shutennou, Tomakongo, Sekai, Yubae are all varieties ... or forms. I like to think of them as strains. If I buy 2 Sekai, I will probably get 2 plants that are geneticaly different althought they will look similar.

For the plant I show here, there is clonal name ('High Five'). The plant is a single division (yes, only one fan with one spike but with many many flowers!) of an awarded plant from Orchids Lted. I have another Shutennou. It is cute, but different. The flower shape is different and the bud count is lower even if the plant is older and has many fans. :

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30239


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 12, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> I think we can say Shutennou, Tomakongo, Sekai, Yubae are all varieties ... or forms. I like to think of them as strains. If I buy 2 Sekai, I will probably get 2 plants that are geneticaly different althought they will look similar.
> 
> For the plant I show here, there is clonal name ('High Five'). The plant is a single division (yes, only one fan with one spike but with many many flowers!) of an awarded plant from Orchids Lted. I have another Shutennou. It is cute, but different. The flower shape is different and the bud count is lower even if the plant is older and has many fans. :
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30239



I think the renaming of Japanese plants in the American system is a bit odd myself. Accepted fuukiran strains are very much like breeds of dog - great variation and "pure lines", but they all are still dogs. Initially fuukiran plants that were named and recognized by the Japanese Fuukiran Society were from a single clone. Subsequent "true" plants were made only by division, one reason for their high cost. In recent years untold thousands of plants have been created through seed, so many plants named a particular way are in fact not the original clone.

Shutennou for example was said to be found on Shikoku. The original plant was pretty slow and finicky about growing, but seedlings of it (often sold under the same name) have proven to be much better growers. The question is, are they really Shutennou? Well, not exactly... honest growers will say they are seedlings of Shutennou. 

This then begs the question, should we be able to rename these plants with different clonal names, award them in other countries, etc.? An interesting question with no rules having been hashed out. In Japan plants of all different kinds have been produced under their grouping system, indeed whole societies have formed around these groups, so in the end these are Japanese designations that are intended for Japan only.

Renaming them again is in a word odd. People outside of Japan need to start creating their own varieties (as has been done with azaleas for instance) and then name those plants. At least that is my opinion.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 12, 2013)

Wonderful flower count for a single fan.

Chuck


----------

